# Mid-Range AV Processor?



## abd1 (Apr 20, 2014)

This is probably more of a rant than anything but I wish some of these AVR companies, like Denon, Yamaha, Pioneer/Onkyo, etc. would produce a mid-range processor. If the receiver is $1000, taking the amps out may lower the price to $700-800? Maybe even less? I'm thinking something along the lines of the Denon AVR-X3300W but without the amps! That way someone could save money on the AVR and use external amplification. I think by separating the amps from the processing you would get more flexibility and better sound quality. Plus, if an amp channel goes out you don't have to repair the entire heart of the system. Maybe someone's already offering this and I don't know about it... Anyway, just a thought.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

There certainly aren't any $700-ish full-featured preamps that I can think of...

I'll bet marketing departments know pricing models...and have figured out what people are willing to pay for within certain price ranges. $700 hits in that just above budget range where a buyer might not be interested in spending another $700 for amps....


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Like Todd says, preamps today tend to be more feature-heavy and therefore more expensive, targeted at a higher-end audience. It is not quite as simple as just pulling the power amps out of the design and selling the preamp without them.

You might look at an AVR that has the features you want but with lower power output and just not use the power amp section.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Pre-pros are a low-volume market segment. Since they tend to be pricey high-end products, they don’t get updated a lot. It can make of sense to just get a decent receiver and use it as a pre-pro. At least when it’s outdated in 4-5 years, you’re out only a fraction of the cost to upgrade to the latest features.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Pre-pros are a low-volume market segment.


Yup, there is not enough sales of pre pros to warrant the production of lower cost units. Remember that you need outboard amps to use a pre pro and most average consumers are not willing to fork out the money to buy those and then a pre pro.

Its for the same reason that there are no low to mid priced receivers with pre outs


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Here's a beauty of a deal. A hard one to pass on for sure.

http://www.accessories4less.com/make-a-store/item/marav7702/marantz-av7702-11.2-ch-networking-a/v-preamp/processor/1.html


----------



## abd1 (Apr 20, 2014)

Tonto said:


> Here's a beauty of a deal. A hard one to pass on for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> That's more of what I'm talking about! Too bad I'd want the MKII version. Why couldn't they produce this with fewer channels and w/o balanced inputs and sell it for less on a current model? Too bad. I'll probably wait another year and get the current version when it's being replaced or get a receiver with full pre-outs.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

It is a refurb, a big part of the reason for the deep discount. I have no problem with mfr refurbs, have purchased many and they have treated me very well (exception - refurbed smartphones - never heard of a good one). A4L is a great source for HT/audio refurbs on discount. GO FOR IT!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

And don't forget the extended warranty they offer. Comes out better than the factory one!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Tonto said:


> Here's a beauty of a deal. A hard one to pass on for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...1.2-ch-networking-a/v-preamp/processor/1.html




Wow.... just wow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

abd1 said:


> Why couldn't they produce this with fewer channels and w/o balanced inputs and sell it for less on a current model?


The reason is that manufacturers (seemingly all of them) have determined that there is insufficient market to justify offering such a product. Many of us have analogous desires which will not be satisfied for the same reason.:hissyfit:


----------



## abd1 (Apr 20, 2014)

Emotiva is close. The only thing missing from this processor is Atmos/DTS-X

http://emotiva.com/products/pres-and-pros/mc-700?mc_cid=1171a04f4b&mc_eid=b5a805bf9e


----------

